# How to Use a Study Bible



## Bookman (Jan 9, 2010)

Using a Study Bible with lots of notes can often be very confusing for me. What have you found to be the best method for utilizing the study notes? For example, do you read through a whole section of scripture first and then go back and read it through again--stopping at each verse for the notes? Do you alternate reading a verse with reading the corresponding note? Do you refer to the notes only when you have a question? I'm just interested in what you have found to be the best method for utilizing these helpful tools.


----------



## CharlieJ (Jan 9, 2010)

Use the ESV Literary Study Bible, perhaps the only study Bible in the world intended to help people read more of the actual text. All the notes are either at the beginning of the book or in shaded boxes before the section they cover. In contrast to other study Bibles, which comment on almost everything, the editors of the Literary Study Bible purposefully restrict their comments to examining the contours of the text and explaining things that will clarify the upcoming reading. Its attention to genre and literary analysis is fantastic. Then, you can just use your other study Bible if you have a question about the thickness of the wall surrounding Jericho or the distance in nautical miles between Dan and Beersheba.


----------



## etexas (Jan 9, 2010)

Bookman said:


> Using a Study Bible with lots of notes can often be very confusing for me. What have you found to be the best method for utilizing the study notes? For example, do you read through a whole section of scripture first and then go back and read it through again--stopping at each verse for the notes? Do you alternate reading a verse with reading the corresponding note? Do you refer to the notes only when you have a question? I'm just interested in what you have found to be the best method for utilizing these helpful tools.


John I will admit, I am not a huge fan of the Study Bible, (in terms of notes the ESV is the best I have seen in a long time) I PREFER , If I am doing a study on a Book to get a good commentary or two, it really is MUCH more thorough and it can be free a lot of great Bible Commentary can be had on the net, if you do a study on Gospel of St.John, I suggest a brief read through, no notes, just get a feel for the "flow" of the the text ant it's structure, then focus on line by line stuff.:NOW, if you have a SB you like do not let my personal preferences pull you from using it (I do own a number of SBs and the Commentary can be good) I suggest the same approach. Do not read a verse, then read the comment (the First go around) I suggest again, read the text, even if it is not a "deep" read, get a feel for the /texture/cadence/and flow....then....go deeper, line to line with your notes. Grace and Peace. (BIG ditto to what Charlie said! I DO like that the ESV SB keeps focus on the Text proper!!!!)


----------



## ewenlin (Jan 9, 2010)

Since etexas brought it up, Matthew Henry's commentary is absolutely outstanding.


----------



## etexas (Jan 9, 2010)

ewenlin said:


> Since etexas brought it up, Matthew Henry's commentary is absolutely outstanding.


 Indeed it is! Again, you can pull up the MH commentaries FREE, if you are doing a Psalter Study, the WONDERFUL Spurgeon "set" is online, on several sites. AGAIN, I do not wish to deter your use of a SB! I suggest simply that even a very good one like the ESV Study is not comprehensive, however, it ALL depends on your needs my friend! I do hope my advice is of some small help. Pax Est Bonum.


----------



## larryjf (Jan 9, 2010)

When i use a study bible i generally read the passage carefully first...say a chapter...then pray...then go back and look over the notes with a critical eye.


----------



## KPfaREAL (Jan 9, 2010)

I generally only read the study notes on a particular passage if it is unclear to me what is trying to be conveyed or there is some cultural aspect that pertains to the passage that I am unaware of. Then I turn to my ESVSB, Reformation SB, archaeology SB or Johnny Mac SB to get multiple perspectives.


----------



## jwithnell (Jan 9, 2010)

Usually, I'm already looking at the text in another Bible and am looking up something in particular. It's pretty rare for me to sit down and read a study Bible.


----------



## etexas (Jan 9, 2010)

larryjf said:


> When i use a study bible i generally read the passage carefully first...say a chapter...then pray...then go back and look over the notes with a critical eye.


THIS is another good way to do it! In short books I do a text only read, get the "feel" (long books like Isaiah a chapter or a grouping of 3 or four closely "connected" chapters works well. Thank you Larry, when I made mention of reading an entire text I did neglect saying it is cumbersome with very long books.


----------



## Andres (Jan 9, 2010)

KPfaREAL said:


> I generally only read the study notes on a particular passage if it is unclear to me what is trying to be conveyed or there is some cultural aspect that pertains to the passage that I am unaware of. Then I turn to my ESVSB, Reformation SB, archaeology SB or Johnny Mac SB to get multiple perspectives.


 
hey, you should get you some study bibles!


----------



## Bookman (Jan 9, 2010)

Thanks for all your help! Great advice from all!


----------



## etexas (Jan 9, 2010)

Bookman said:


> Thanks for all your help! Great advice from all!


Every now and then I am useful! (-;


----------



## glorifyinggodinwv (Jan 9, 2010)

larryjf said:


> When i use a study bible i generally read the passage carefully first...say a chapter...then pray...then go back and look over the notes with a critical eye.



This approach seems so much better than reading a verse and then reading the note. By reading the whole passage carefully, one can start with one's own understanding and perspective before reading and considering the perspective of others.


----------



## Scott1 (Jan 9, 2010)

There are many good study Bibles out there.

My first choice is either a version without much commentary with a simple prayer to God to help me understand and follow it, relying on the Holy Spirit to illuminate my understanding.

I particularly like the Thompson Chain Reference because it helps one "chain" through Scripture letting Scripture interpret Scripture without a lot of outside opinion.

When I am doing a specific study, then I like many study aids, including a Strong's concordance with some Greek, commentaries by Mr. Calvin, Mr. Henry, and sometimes Mr. Sproul and others. References like the Reformation study Bible and others can be helpful then as well, but I use them secondarily.

When I come across something that very much helps me understand the topic or passage, I jot my own notes in the margin, and usually attribute the source.


----------

